# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مکانیک یا برق مسئله این است؟!

## Reza Stops

درود ، دوستان عزیز میخواستم یا تجربیات خودتون و یا اطلاعاتی که درباره دو رشته مکانیک و برق دارید رو بگید مطمئنم به خیلی از دانش آموزان رشته ریاضی کمک میکنید.

----------

